# The World Series



## Trade (Oct 27, 2018)

The Dodgers pull one out after losing the first two. 

I don't follow baseball anymore, but when I was a kid I was a huge Dodger's fan. 

Brooklyn Dodgers that is. 


www.yahoo.com/sports/world-series-game-3-max-muncys-walk-off-lifts-dodgers-red-sox-18-innings-074146518.html




> LOS ANGELES — At 30 minutes past midnight local time, the  longest game in the 114-year history of Major League Baseball’s  postseason ended. The Los Angeles Dodgers beat the Boston Red Sox, 3-2,  to win Game 3 of the World Series in the 18th inning. To encapsulate  this game by a score, an inning or even a time – 7 hours, 20 minutes –  did not do it justice.
> ​




​​


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 27, 2018)

I made it thru 12 innings, then had to retire.  I'm not really a baseball fan, but it seems kinda un-American to not watch the World Series


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 27, 2018)

There was two seven inning stretches. The crowd cheered when the clock struck midnight.
I watched most of it. Missed the winning run.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 27, 2018)

I thought Dodger pitcher,Walker Beuhler was terrific for 7 innings he pitched. I stayed awake until midnight.I was happy when I learned this morning they won in longest game 18 innings.
Lets hope tonight's game doesn't go that long Sue


----------



## Trade (Oct 28, 2018)

Game Four.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 28, 2018)

In baseball it's not over till it's over.

Behind 4 to 0 the Red Sox come back to win it.


----------



## Trade (Oct 28, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> In baseball it's not over till it's over.



You are right. And that reminds me of the 1958 World Series between the Milwaukee Braves and the New York Yankees. 

There was this kid in our sixth grade class named Wilbur Hunners, He also lived in the same subdivision as me. And he was a huge Milwakee fan. His family has moved down from there a few years ago. His father drove a beer truck. A beer truck driver from Milwaukee. Who'd a thunk it? 

Wilbur had smuggled in a transistor radio into our six grade class and we were surreptitiously using it to listen to the series. But of course the teacher, Old Man Davis, caught us pretty quick. Old Man Davis was about 35 but to a 6th grader that's pretty old, so that's what we called him behind his back. We even made up a song about him. Wish I could remember the lyrics but I can't except for one line that went "and he hasn't had a shave in, God knows". Not that Old Man Davis had a beard. He was always clean shaven, but he was the kind of dude that had 5 o'çlock shadow by the time it was 11 o'çlock in the morning. 

Anyway Old Man Davis took away Wilbur's radio, but to our surprise he actually stated turning it on every now and then for us to see how the game was going. 

Wilbur and I were sort of friends, but not real close. He was one of the more popular kids and I kind of tagged along hoping it would get me in good with the in-crowd, which it didn't. 

And when it came to baseball we were enemies. I was a big Dodgers fan and the Braves were one of the Dodger's nemesis. So I hated the Braves. They had this pitcher named Bob Buhl that had the Dodger's number. If Buhl was pitching for the Braves it was pretty much over. For some reason the Dodgers just could not hit Buhl. In today's slang you would say that Bob Buhl owned the Dodgers.  

I also hated the Yankees because they were arch rivals of the Dodgers too, but I hated the Braves more because they were in the same league as the Dodgers and had the Dodgers had to face them much more often. 

So in the 1958 series I was rooting for the Yankees as the enemy of my enemy.  

Well the Braves jumped out to a three games to one lead just like the Red Sox have now, and pretty much everyone had written the Yankees off because at that time only one team had ever come back from a deficit like that to win. And Wilbur became just unbearable with his bragging and smugness. I got so annoyed with him that I sort of snapped and said "I can't wait to see your face when the Yankees win the series". Which was a pretty stupid thing to say given the current situation.  I figured at the time that there was about a 99% chance that I was going to have to eat those words in the very near future. And of course that made Wilbur even more obnoxious with his teasing and bragging. 

The next day the Yankees stayed alive by winning gave five. But they were still down 3-2 and Wilbur wasn't worried at all. The last two games would be played in Milwaukee were the Braves would have home field advantage. Wilbur bragged that the Braves would finish it up in game six. But the didn't. The Yankees won again and tied the series at 3-3. 

Old Man Davis turned on the radio early in the 7th game and we got to listed to the entire remainder in class. I don't remember the details but it was pretty tense until late in the game when the Yankees suddenly broke it open and pretty much put the game away. I wish I could remember what it was exactly. I guess I could look it up but there's really no need to. But when it happed I remember Wilbur suddenly shouting out in dismay "Turn it off!". But Old Man Davis had the radio up at his desk and he told Wilbur that we were not going to turn it off because his team was losing. 

So I did get to see Wilbur's face when the Yankees beat his Braves lost.  It was one of the greatest comebacks in World Series history.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 28, 2018)

Game 5 - Boston up 4 to 1 in top of 7th.  I hear the fat lady warming up her voice....


----------



## Trade (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Congrats to the Boston Red Sox who won the World Series last night,beating LA Dodgers 5-1 in Game 5
As much as I like the Dodgers, Boston was the better team
I didn't like the Fox play by play announcers,Joe Buck and ex Atlanta Braves pitcher,John Smoltz,made the games boring.I nodded off in Games 4and 5. I found the split screen 10-15 sec commericals while the game was still in progress annoying
I wish the WS was on ESPN,the announcers during the divison playoffs were much better than J&J Sue


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 29, 2018)

On one hand it was a tight game but 18 innings of a low scoring game leads to dozing or boredom/channel surfing, especially with commercials, mound visits etc. Found it interesting the announcers mentioned Babe Ruth was a winning pitcher in an extra inning World Series game.


----------

